# Basic operation question about traction control 05 a4 goat...



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 goat and with the traction control does it only work when the gear is in park? or can I also turn it off and on while im already driving down the road in drive? Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It works anytime you push the button. You can be moving or parked, doesn't matter.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> It works anytime you push the button. You can be moving or parked, doesn't matter.


Thank you.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

the traction control doesn't control anything. at least its the case in my car. tires still spin like its on ice.


----------

